# Sticky  Bovis Tuberculosis in Indoor Cats linked to Raw Cat Food



## alixtaylor

*TB in UK cats fed a commercial raw food diet*

It is known that cats can become infected by tuberculosis, or TB, but typically the route of infection is via rodent bites. A new study has been published in the Journal of Feline Medicine and Surgery, the official journal of our veterinary division the International Society of Feline Medicine, has reported a number of cats from across England that were found to be infected with TB, with a common finding between the cats being that they were all fed a particular commercial raw food diet. The paper from the University of Edinburgh reports on six indoor-only cats from five different households across England, but the number of cases has since grown to at least 30 households in the UK, with over 90 cats being tested and about half found to be infected.

In this outbreak, the potentially contaminated food - the *Wild Venison* variety of *Natural Instinct* - was recalled, and owners who have purchased this product are advised to check for any *dated 'best before' March 2019 until August 2019* and return this to the point of sale. If owners are concerned that their cat may have eaten the recalled food they should speak to their vet.

For the iCatCare news release: bit.ly/2VyJzQS

Fact sheet produced by the University of Edinburgh: bit.ly/2Yu7wG1

Link to the Research Paper on the Journal of Feline Medicine and Surgery: https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1098612X19848455

*Please share this information and seek assistance from your vet if your cat has eaten this food during the recall timeframe. Many owners on the Pets Forum have lost or have ill cats due to this outbreak, my own cats Luna and Vivi are Cluster 4 (Devon) in this research paper. It's imperative we spread the word as many owners might still not be aware.*

Mods please can this be made a sticky and locked? Anyone wanting to discuss this further can then create their own dedicated thread.

@lymorelynn @Matrod @StormyThai


----------



## lymorelynn

Done


----------

